# Real Temp Feature Requests



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2008)

How about adding a Vista Sidebar Widget


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

that would be a good idea. That way i have something other than the tab min. In order to know my temps. Anything other than having it min. In the task bar would be great


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 16, 2008)

Good idea.  The Vista Widget is somewhere on the things to do list.  The latest beta has a feature where you can double left click on the GUI and shrink it down so it shows only the important information.  It takes up less screen real estate but is easy to read unlike some of the widgets I've seen.







You can also drag it anywhere you want on the screen.  Not as sexy as a widget but more practical and it keeps the XP guys happy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

unclewebb said:


> Good idea.  The Vista Widget is somewhere on the things to do list.  The latest beta has a feature where you can double left click on the GUI and shrink it down so it shows only the important information.  It takes up less screen real estate but is easy to read unlike some of the widgets I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds good man. Glad its like that, and waiting to download the beta. See whats going on with it. I do got to say I prefer that over Core Temp any day

BTW: Unclewebb, are you the creator or one that has been doing it??? I have seen on other sites you pointing Real Temp people to TPU, so I was wondering.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2008)

unclewebb is the author and sole programmer of realtemp. techpowerup is just hosting it. i am personally not involved in the coding process.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> How about adding a Vista Sidebar Widget



+1 I totally want this. That would be awesome


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I do got to say I prefer that over Core Temp any day



I like hearing stuff like that! 

I originally introduced RealTemp over at XS.  RealTemp has some new theories about core temperatures as well as some different TjMax values so I thought it would be wise to try and win over some of the hard core guys first so I headed to XS at the beginning of March.  The feedback there has been excellent and their suggestions have really helped in the development of useful features for RealTemp.  I'm hoping to add a temperature alarm feature before the next major release for those that like to run Prime or do some stress testing while watching TV or whatever.

W1zzard offered to host RT and introduced it to a new crowd and that's worked out very well also.  I'm not just saying this to suck up to W1zzard but I find myself checking out TechPowerUp more and more each day.  Lots of useful information recently about the new ATI/AMD graphics cards as well as plenty of no BS reviews.  I like that.

Only problem is that there's so much good stuff to read that I don't have enough time left over to work on RealTemp.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2008)

another interesting feature would be some sort of indicator if the cpu overheated and clocked down while realtemp was running

edit: sent you info on how to read thermal throttling status


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 16, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> another interesting feature would be some sort of indicator if the cpu overheated and clocked down while realtemp was running



The PROCHOT# bit within a Core processor is supposed to do just that and RealTemp reports that at the bottom under PROCHOT# - Status / History.  If the Status box is lit up that shows that thermal throttling is presently taking place and the History box beside it provides a record of thermal throttling.  That box is designed to keep track of a thermal throttling episode until the next you re-boot which will clear it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I do thank you Unclewebb about allowing us to be sort of "test group" for this tool. I was introduced to it about Mid April by a few people. The program is a good one to use. I really like it since it allows you to reset the temps, and test out your sensors. 
I'm glad w1zz is doing what he is doing.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2008)

unclewebb said:


> The PROCHOT# bit within a Core processor is supposed to do just that and RealTemp reports that at the bottom under PROCHOT# - Status / History.  If the Status box is lit up that shows that thermal throttling is presently taking place and the History box beside it provides a record of thermal throttling.  That box is designed to keep track of a thermal throttling episode until the next you re-boot which will clear it.



oh ok .. sorry about requesting an already existing feature


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 16, 2008)

No problem W1zz.  I think this will explain PROCHOT#.  Here's the testing I did during early development of RealTemp.

I took my original E6400 up to TjMax and a little beyond and got this.






The Status box shows that the processor is presently throttling on both cores.  PROCHOT# is independent for each core so you can have situations where only 1 out of 4 cores is throttling.

Here, the History box is also lit up.  RealTemp is the only program I know of that continues to calculate a core temperature when beyond TjMax.  CoreTemp and Everest just wave a white flag!

After things cool down you can see that the processor is no longer throttling but there remains a record of what just happened in the History box.






The Maximum temperature box also confirms that there was some trouble and at exactly what time it happened at.

Even after going and clicking on the Reset button and resetting the Min and Max temps, there is still evidence of thermal throttling.  Edit: This version of RT didn't have a Reset button so it looks like I must have restarted RealTemp.






You have to power down or re-boot before this bit gets cleared out of the CPU.  It makes you wonder how much other information is stored in some secret non-volatile ram within the processor.  When you RMA a processor maybe Intel knows a lot more about what's been going on with it than you think!


----------



## rockin'male (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

This is my very first post on this site.

Since, I stumbled onto this site by just plainly surfing. I had to register and give unclewebb a big thumbs up for all his hard work on this awesome program. This program blows all the others out of the water. After reading a big majority of all the posts. This program is tops in my book. 

Now,
Since im in the suggestion area, I have some thoughts i would like to bring up. 

Of course, the idea of the vista gaget would be awesome. What i would like to propose is a multicolored temp display. As the temps get closer to tjmax, the color of the numbers would change. Anything above 20 is green, Yellow is between 10-19, and red is 0-9 (maybe even flashing to catch your attention)????? This would give the user a quick visual without having to comprehend what number it is. 

Also, since people like to leave their systems unattended while running benchmarks/etc. A automatic shutdown feature might be nice. Plus, It could be fully customized to the users tastes.

Here's my crazy ideas.......Im sure there's more to come.

Keep up the awesome work and i'll do my best to spread the word about realtemp.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 17, 2008)

I wish it would read sub-zero temps.


A vista Sidebar Widget would be very nice!!!!!!


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 17, 2008)

A sidebar widget would be great, I've been looking for something like that for a while but to no avail.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 17, 2008)

a big thumbs up from me for the soft. 

but i still dont know if this program reads  the temps for 45nm processors correctly .


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I wish it would read sub-zero temps.



It does!  Don't blame the software if it doesn't.  RealTemp can theoretically read core temps as low as -32C but unfortunately the sensor it is reading usually gets stuck before the temperature can get that low.  Blame Intel for that.



> *wolf2009*: I still don't know if this program reads the temps for 45nm processors correctly.



The processor I had in my computer during initial development was an early E8400.  Here is the CPU I used during testing back in February.






Anyone that has used RealTemp has seen this same processor because it's part of the icon:






The whole motivation behind RealTemp was I wanted some accurate temperatures for my 45nm E8400.  I was so fed up with what other temp programs were telling me that I finally decided to write my own.  I even tried to contact the programmer of CoreTemp before I started to get him to at least use the correct TjMax but my request was ignored.

I definitely didn't hold anything back during testing.






All tests show that RealTemp reads my E8400 within a degree or two of the real temperature from 15C in my cool basement to beyond TjMax which was at 95C.  I have some good tests posted over on the XS forum but unfortunately that site is down at the moment.  I'll post some links for you when they're back up or better yet I'll just copy and paste one of my E8400 tests here.  The current version of RealTemp has more calibration options than the first version so accuracy for all processors has only improved since its initial release.

Edit: Here's a link to a test I did on an E2160.  I realize this isn't 45nm but hopefully the thoroughness of this test will show you that I did put a little bit of research into RealTemp before it was written as well as after.  

Recently at XS, another user with a 45nm Quad told me how skeptical he was about RealTemp.  With an open mind, he read the docs, read through some of the 70 page forum at XS, did the calibration tests that are outlined in the docs here at TechPowerUp and came to the conclusion that RealTemp is giving him the most realistic temp numbers.  The best thing you can do is read some of the 70 page novel over at XS until your eyes are sore and then do your own testing and come to your own conclusions.

There are a lot of 45nm processors with sensor issues.  If a sensor is stuck and not functioning properly at idle then there isn't much any software can do with that.  If the sensors aren't stuck then the temperatures reported by RealTemp after calibration should be very close to reality across the entire temperature range.  None of the competition can claim that.

When the abuse was over I installed a Tuniq and made sure that there was nothing wrong with this CPU.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to say that the soft does work.

My bios in speed fan during normal temps is WAY OFF, and your program works like a charm.


----------



## Branes (Jul 17, 2008)

An overclocker fiend recommended this to me, and there's some features I'd like to see:

- a setting to allow loading of RealTemp at startup time (ie, adding it as a startup entry into the Registry) instead of relying on dragging a shortcut into Startup Items
- an option that hides / minimises the app to the system tray (if 'Tray Info' is enabled) instead of quitting it if the close box is clicked
- some kind of alarm (visual (change colour in system tray would be ace) or audible) that can be set to go off when the core(s) reach a user-defined percentage of the maximum operating temperature


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 17, 2008)

Branes:  I hate adding anything to a users Registry but I will probably add this option some time.

If you want RT to Minimize then click on the Minimize gadget and if you want it to close then click on the Close gadget.  I know some programs like SpeedFan Minimize when you click on the close gadget.  Maybe I will create a user option so you can decide which way you like it.

I'm just thinking over your idea at the moment about having the system tray icons change color if a user defined high temp alarm is reached.  This feature is in the very near future.  Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## FilipM (Jul 17, 2008)

It would be nice the "gamer mode" changed a bit cos the overlay on top-right of the screen, when I load a game goes on-off-on-off very fast and it is a bit annoying sometimes.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 17, 2008)

Gamer Mode has been retired for the moment.  The way I was doing it was not the right way to do it.  
I might try using RivaTuner when Gamer Mode returns.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea. Knowing it as being TPU, you might be able to get ATitool to work with it. I can't even think of the thought of you and w1zz doing something like that!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

CPU/GPU temp reading program that OC's gpu's would be awesome


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 18, 2008)

A feature for keyboards with LCD's to display temps *cough G15 * would be nice...but it can be one on the "to do" list, as it isnt that important.

BTW - using real temp for CPU cooler review benchmarks now . Ill add a link / brief description about real temp in every review.


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2009)

I would like to see a auto start up feature for windows .


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2009)

If you are using Vista or Windows 7, you should let Task Scheduler be in charge of starting up programs for you.  It gives you full control and logging of all startup items.  

I don't like writing anything to a person's registry so I don't intend to add that feature.  It's also simple to drag a link to RealTemp into your Startup folder.

In Vista that folder is located here:

C:\Users\Your Account Name\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

In XP or Vista it's easy to find by clicking on the Start button and going into the All Programs menu.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I noticed you added the reading of NVidia temps, maybe fully add it so instead of just being a bit of the info above all the temps for the CPU, make a column just for it.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> If you are using Vista or Windows 7, you should let Task Scheduler be in charge of starting up programs for you.  It gives you full control and logging of all startup items.
> 
> I don't like writing anything to a person's registry so I don't intend to add that feature.  It's also simple to drag a link to RealTemp into your Startup folder.
> 
> ...


Yeah that worked out great . Man you have a great program here the best I have ever seen for temp readings  .
All I ask is for an option to be built in that would make it easier for use to start it up during windows post up . but I feel you if you do not wish to do this is is all good . It sure is a sweet program thank you for it .


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought about that but I didn't want to bloat up the interface.

At the moment, to see your GPU Min/Max info you can go down to the System Tray and set RealTemp to display Minimum or Maximum.  There's also a small pop-up if you hover your mouse just below the GPU temp data for about 5 seconds which will also tell you more details about your Minimum and Maximum temperatures.  If W1zzard wants to donate some code to project RealTemp to read ATI GPU temps then maybe I'll consider adding a fifth column to RealTemp.

Thanks trickson.  I'm a little anal about programs adding junk to my registry and then never cleaning up after wards that I try to avoid doing that to others.  Maybe I'll come up with an option like that for users that don't like to copy links to their Startup folder.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## newblood (Jan 26, 2009)

I have Real Temp in my startup folder. But when the application loads, it is minimized into my task bar. Is there any way for it to load directly into the system tray?

Currently I have to right click the application and select minimize on every boot.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2009)

In the Settings window of RealTemp, do you have the Task Bar option enabled?
You also need to have enabled at least one System Tray icon so it can minimize to the System Tray.

What version of RealTemp and what operating system are you using?

The latest version of RealTemp is available here:
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

I'm using Windows Vista at the moment and when the Task Bar option is turned off, RealTemp minimizes to the System Tray upon start up.  I'm using the Task Scheduler feature of Vista.

You need to be a little more specific so I can help you out.


----------



## Mike89 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like to see an option to display in Fahrenheit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The only think I can think of, and maybe it is already there and I am just missing the option, but it would be nice to have an option to flash the system temps in the system tray when they reach a certain user defined temp.  Maybe even an option to have them change colors depending on temperatures.  Something like under 40C is Blue, 40-50C is Green, 50-60C is Yellow, 60-70C is Orange, and over 70C is Red.


----------



## burebista (Feb 22, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> [..] option to flash the system temps in the system tray when they reach a certain user defined temp.  Maybe even an option to have them change colors depending on temperatures.  Something like under 40C is Blue, 40-50C is Green, 50-60C is Yellow, 60-70C is Orange, and over 70C is Red.


Hehe, remember me Kevin?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2009)

*Mike89*: When people talk computer CPU temperatures they talk in Celsius.  I think Core Temp offers a Fahrenheit option.  

Celsius is pretty easy to learn.  Head to Google and type in:

70C in F

and it will do the conversion for you.  Most of the time your CPU will be between 40C and 70C  so write a little chart out every 5C and within a week, Celsius will make sense.  Water freezes at 0C and boils at 100C (more or less).  Nice and simple.

*newtekie1*: Core Temp is also offering a feature similar to this in his latest beta.  I might add this feature some day but it's still a ways in the future.  Generally if your computer is stable then the core temperature of your CPU is just a number.  I've run Prime Small FFTs for 3 hours with the CPU fan turned off at a core temperature of 98C and nothing bad happened.  You only need to be concerned about your core temperature if your computer is crashing and if it crashes then the color of your temperature icon before it crashed isn't really useful information.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> *Mike89*: When people talk computer CPU temperatures they talk in Celsius.  I think Core Temp offers a Fahrenheit option.
> 
> Celsius is pretty easy to learn.  Head to Google and type in:
> 
> ...



I used to be stuck in F myself.  After using computer temperature reading programs for so long, I have just adapted to using C.  I don't really know what a tempertature in C is in F, but I know what temperatures are safe in C, and that is really all that matters.

As for the systemtray temps changing color, it isn't really an issue of stability I am worried about.  I just like to use my computer to browse the internet and such when stability testing, and usually minimize Real Temp to the system tray, and it would be nice to have it change so it catches the corner of my eye if a temp goes out of range.  I'm usually end up pushing the voltages and clocks too far, and temps get out of hand.

Not really a major issue as the temps are down there anyway, and I can see them with a quick glance, but just something I thought migh make a great program slightly better.  Just figured if you hadn't thought about adding it, I would suggest it, that is what this thread is for after all.


----------



## Mike89 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Celsius is pretty easy to learn. Head to Google and type in:



I know how to do the conversion. I just prefer to see temps in Fahrenheit. I don't go outside and go, "it's kind of warm, it must be around blank degrees Celius". As long as I've been around computers (and it's been quite some time now), I still don't think in Celcius, I have to convert everything over. Sort of like the inches/millimeter thing. Just what I grew up on and processed. When I see Celius, I just see a number and generally know what it's supposed to be for a cpu, but when I see a temp in Fahreheit, I actually know how hot that is. All I'm saying is it would be nice to have the option to display in either.


----------



## Homeless (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if new features are still being added to realtemp, but would it be possible to add an mch feature as well into realtemp?  Supposedly a program named MCHTemp has the ability to read off the northbridge sensor in intel chipsets and give readings for those.  If this feature was integrated into realtemp that would be spectacular


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm working on adding core i9/i7/i5/i3 support to RealTemp at the moment.  I tried running MCHTemp but it didn't have a signed driver so I couldn't get it to run.  If you find any information about how to read northbridge temperatures then send it my way.  That would be a useful addition to RealTemp.

Mike89: It only took 6 months but the next version of RealTemp will have a Fahrenheit option.


----------



## Mike89 (Aug 13, 2009)

> Mike89: It only took 6 months but the next version of RealTemp will have a Fahrenheit option.



Mikey thanks you very much. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's brain thinks in Fahrenheit. At least now there will be a choice so the Celius users won't be affected. Thanks again!


----------



## ultramaximum (Aug 26, 2009)

*HDD Temp*

Hello
New suggestion:
- HDDs temperature

Thanks for your work!


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 27, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> I like hearing stuff like that!
> 
> I originally introduced RealTemp over at XS.  RealTemp has some new theories about core temperatures as well as some different TjMax values so I thought it would be wise to try and win over some of the hard core guys first so I headed to XS at the beginning of March.  The feedback there has been excellent and their suggestions have really helped in the development of useful features for RealTemp.  I'm hoping to add a temperature alarm feature before the next major release for those that like to run Prime or do some stress testing while watching TV or whatever.
> 
> ...



Lets see how about supporting this cpu:

Intel QX6700 B1 2.66GHz[3.52GHz] Quad Core cpu(3.30 shows two cores, 3.00 won't work upon detecting this cpu and 2.70 shows all 4 cores)


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 27, 2009)

Unclewebb, is there any chance to get a feature like in CoreTemp. I miss the single icon mode where it shows only one temperature and that is the highest of all cores. So only the temperature of the hottest core is displayed in the traybar. Info for each core is ok, but it takes too much space in the traybar. So, for now i'm forced to use CoreTemp just because of this.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 27, 2009)

SuperJoker: What operating system are you using?  Just the other day I found a bug within XP that was causing some of the missing core issues that have been a RealTemp problem for various versions.

In the About box of RealTemp, what does it show for the 3.30 version?  Right click on the title bar to find the About... option.  There was a big bug in 3.30 RC12 which I quickly removed from my site within about 12 hours but other sites got a hold of it and spread it far and wide.  Try the 3.30 RC11 version and let me know if it finds your missing cores.  I haven't heard any complaints about that version.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

The QX processors have a few unique features.  Hopefully if I send you a PM you can work with me to get RealTemp working correctly on your CPU.  I wish I had access to a few QX CPUs but I don't.

RejZoR: On 99.9% of the CPUs I've seen, core 0 is the most accurate core for reported temperatures.  It's almost as if Intel puts a little more effort into calibrating that one and uses the correct TJMax for that core.  If I only wanted to look at one temperature number, I'd look at that one.  I'll put your suggestion on the things to do list.  The bloated RealTemp Settings window needs to be broken up into a few different windows controlled by a tab similar to CPU-Z for easier access.  Once I find everyone's missing cores, then I can do this and add a few more features.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 27, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> SuperJoker: What operating system are you using?  Just the other day I found a bug within XP that was causing some of the missing core issues that have been a RealTemp problem for various versions.
> 
> In the About box of RealTemp, what does it show for the 3.30 version?  Right click on the title bar to find the About... option.  There was a big bug in 3.30 RC12 which I quickly removed from my site within about 12 hours but other sites got a hold of it and spread it far and wide.  Try the 3.30 RC11 version and let me know if it finds your missing cores.  I haven't heard any complaints about that version.
> 
> ...


XP x64, My cpu is as I said a QX6700 B1 or ES(Engineering Sample) cpu and as such a few years ago Intel had the Unicode crippled in the Bios to show only two cores for this cpu, Windows ignores this of course as Boinc will use 3 cores as I've set Boinc to do now or 4 cores If I wanted to, It's a warm cpu for It's age, But then It's the grand daddy of all quad core cpus(I got It before the retail cpus were released).  I'm using 3.30 RC11 now, It sees only the gpu and two cores, the other two are grayed out, In 3.00 It says cpu not supported and 2.70 supports the cpu as It's pre Unicode and so It works.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed post.  I didn't realize you were using an ES processor so now I don't feel so bad that RealTemp is choking.  

I'll try compiling a non unicode version of RealTemp for you, hopefully later tonight, to see if that will work properly.  If you can provide detailed feedback like you've provided so far then I should be able to get this figured out for you.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 27, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> Thanks for the detailed post.  I didn't realize you were using an ES processor so now I don't feel so bad that RealTemp is choking.
> 
> I'll try compiling a non unicode version of RealTemp for you, hopefully later tonight, to see if that will work properly.  If you can provide detailed feedback like you've provided so far then I should be able to get this figured out for you.



I do My best and I'll be standing by, I hope the code if successful could go into the next version of Real Temp 3.xx. The retail QX6700 started at B3, Which I had one once, Oh well.

Later.

*Update:*

Intel® Processor Identification Utility - Windows* Version


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2009)

The original retail Core 2 Duos were CPUID 6F6 (B2 stepping) and the retail QX6700 was a B3 stepping with a CPUID of 6F7.  Your CPU has a CPUID of 6F5 (B1 stepping) so it's definitely an early Quad.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9UL

There is a program called i7 Turbo in the RealTemp 3.30 RC11 download.  How many cores does it show for your CPU?  I'm trying to decide if this is a unicode problem or something else.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 28, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> The original retail Core 2 Duos were CPUID 6F6 (B2 stepping) and the retail QX6700 was a B3 stepping with a CPUID of 6F7.  Your CPU has a CPUID of 6F5 (B1 stepping) so it's definitely an early Quad.
> 
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9UL
> 
> There is a program called i7 Turbo in the RealTemp 3.30 RC11 download.  How many cores does it show for your CPU?  I'm trying to decide if this is a unicode problem or something else.


My original post was moderated for no reason, I expect this one to hopefully get through, Otherwise We're through.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 28, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> The original retail Core 2 Duos were CPUID 6F6 (B2 stepping) and the retail QX6700 was a B3 stepping with a CPUID of 6F7.  Your CPU has a CPUID of 6F5 (B1 stepping) so it's definitely an early Quad.
> 
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9UL
> 
> There is a program called i7 Turbo in the RealTemp 3.30 RC11 download.  How many cores does it show for your CPU?  I'm trying to decide if this is a unicode problem or something else.



Take a close look, All 4 cores are seen by windows XP x64 sp2, I changed the picture that I last linked to.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 28, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> The original retail Core 2 Duos were CPUID 6F6 (B2 stepping) and the retail QX6700 was a B3 stepping with a CPUID of 6F7.  Your CPU has a CPUID of 6F5 (B1 stepping) so it's definitely an early Quad.
> 
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9UL
> 
> There is a program called i7 Turbo in the RealTemp 3.30 RC11 download.  How many cores does it show for your CPU?  I'm trying to decide if this is a unicode problem or something else.



I've updated a couple posts here for You to look over.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2009)

i7 Turbo is showing your 4 threads but the internal timers used to report the Multiplier do not seem to be functioning correctly on your ES CPU.  This will help me get things sorted out for you.  I work on RealTemp as much as time permits so give me a few days and hopefully I will have a solution for your problem.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 28, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> i7 Turbo is showing your 4 threads but the internal timers used to report the Multiplier do not seem to be functioning correctly on your ES CPU.  This will help me get things sorted out for you.  I work on RealTemp as much as time permits so give me a few days and hopefully I will have a solution for your problem.



Ok thanks. I'll be standing by.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 29, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> i7 Turbo is showing your 4 threads but the internal timers used to report the Multiplier do not seem to be functioning correctly on your ES CPU.  This will help me get things sorted out for you.  I work on RealTemp as much as time permits so give me a few days and hopefully I will have a solution for your problem.



Ok Here's the image, Nothing changed when I pressed update. Oh and XP Pro x64 is based on Windows Server 2003, I hope You knew that, If You did, Pardon Me.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 29, 2009)

That little testing program shows that your processor is working correctly.

The Microsoft SetThreadAffinityMask() function forces the program to move to different cores.  You follow the numbers down the Core 0 Column and then the Core 1 Column, Core 2 Column and finally the Core 3 column.

In this program, cores have this value:

Core 0 - 1
Core 1 - 2
Core 2 - 4
Core 3 - 8

When this program first starts it reports 15 which is equivalent to 1 + 2 + 4 + 8 which means the task has access to all 4 cores.  My program then locks it to Core 0 so it reports 1 and when it locks it to core 2 it reports 4 and when it locks it to core 3 it reports 8.  This shows all your cores are there.

The RealTemp code organizes the threads so they are associated with the correct core.  The code I have written works 100% in Vista and Windows 7 but in some versions of XP and Server 2003, the MS functions I use to query the CPU about how many cores it has sometimes returns an incorrect value.

Anyway, the information you have provided me will greatly help me come up with a fix for you.  I might have to come up with an INI option like ForceQuad=1 or some other trick to make sure that it has access to all 4 cores.  I should have some time the next few days to work on RealTemp and hopefully get this problem solved for you.


----------



## SuperJoker (Sep 29, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> That little testing program shows that your processor is working correctly.
> 
> The Microsoft SetThreadAffinityMask() function forces the program to move to different cores.  You follow the numbers down the Core 0 Column and then the Core 1 Column, Core 2 Column and finally the Core 3 column.
> 
> ...


Ok, Cool.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 11, 2009)

After many months, I think I finally figured out what the problem is that causes cores to go missing.

In my bios there is a setting called CPUID Max Value Limit.  This should be disabled so all software can see all your cores.  I found a way in software to disable this so if you upgrade to RealTemp 3.35 then hopefully this problem will be gone no matter how your bios is set.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

Thanks SuperJoker for your help getting this long time problem solved.


----------



## SuperJoker (Oct 11, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> After many months, I think I finally figured out what the problem is that causes cores to go missing.
> 
> In my bios there is a setting called CPUID Max Value Limit.  This should be disabled so all software can see all your cores.  I found a way in software to disable this so if you upgrade to RealTemp 3.35 then hopefully this problem will be gone no matter how your bios is set.
> 
> ...



You're quite welcome unclewebb, I think the max value limit selection is disabled, But I don't know for sure and a reboot right now would possibly prove fruitless cause of My current setup, Although this will change in November as I can then get a purple PS/2 to USB keyboard adapter for the old BTC Windows AT keyboard(It has an AT to PS/2 adapter cable installed, works great still, almost bullet proof software wise), As money is tight right now. 

Later.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 10, 2009)

Would it be possible to add support for AMD processors in the future? 

If you could program it to work on AMD processors, you would make alot of people happy.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 10, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> If you could program it to work on AMD processors, you would make a lot of people happy.



I'm sure it would make a lot of people happy but unfortunately, writing free software doesn't pay the bills and that doesn't make my wife very happy.  

After 500,000 downloads there have been 12 donations which covers the cost of my temperature gun but not any of the other hardware I've purchased or any of the time I've put into RealTemp.

I wish I was a rich guy and I had more time for this project and many others but at the moment I don't.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 10, 2009)

where do we send donations?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are a user of RealTemp, there is a Donation button built into the About... window.  If more users would have clicked on that and sent a dollar or two during the last year that would have been plenty to keep these projects going but now it's too late.  

I've decided to keep RealTemp freeware without adding any adware, Google tool bars or other junk to it but that decision means that further development has come to an end.  I might add ATI graphic card temperature monitoring to RealTemp but other than that minor project, that's about it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> If you are a user of RealTemp, there is a Donation button built into the About... window.  If more users would have clicked on that and sent a dollar or two during the last year that would have been plenty to keep these projects going but now it's too late.
> 
> I've decided to keep RealTemp freeware without adding any adware, Google tool bars or other junk to it but that decision means that further development has come to an end.  I might add ATI graphic card temperature monitoring to RealTemp but other than that minor project, that's about it.



sad to hear that as it was a nifty little program
so you wont be developing it anymore?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> so you wont be developing it anymore?



Sadly, no.  

If I win the lottery in the near future I might change my mind.


----------



## burebista (Nov 10, 2009)

unclewebb said:


> Sadly, no.


This is my worst day from this year. 
But I understand you my friend. You are a good person and I thank you for the honor to be one of your beta testers. It was a pleasure.
 Good luck and have a nice life.


----------



## orditonry (Dec 17, 2009)

perhaps we should start collating similar requests together? 
for example, shield related stuff could go into a shields thread. the poster could then collate all the different requests into an easy list.
im happy to kick off a shield one, just post in it and ill add the request to the first post


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 17, 2009)

RealTemp development is pretty much done.  A few minor bug fixes and minor features but there won't likely be any more significant development.  It does what it's designed to do.  Core temperatures really aren't that important.  Everyone used to think they were really, really important but most CPUs run just fine even when they are very hot so there is no need to get too concerned about your core temperature.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 2, 2010)

hey uncle webb what do you think about adding a NorthBridge temp feature, similiar to the GPU temp feature?

EDIT: n/m, just read that you stopped developement


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 2, 2010)

If I knew how to add NorthBridge temperature monitoring I would have done it already.  RealTemp is "pretty much done" but that doesn't mean I won't write a few more lines of code here and there. 

On many motherboards, it's probably more important to monitor your NorthBridge than it is to monitor your CPU temperature.  Almost all enthusiasts have really good cooling solutions on their CPU but most just use the OEM cooler for their NorthBridge which isn't always adequate.

I'm just working on another project called ThrottleStop to help out the laptop owners.  After that I'll probably have another look at RealTemp.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Nailezs (Jan 2, 2010)

np unclewebb. i love realtemp and have it set to start on start-up, but monitoring the NB was something i always wanted to do also, and using another program to do so is something im loath to do because i love realtemp so much.


----------



## burebista (Jan 2, 2010)

You have one via RealTemp plugin for RivaTuner.
As a Intel user it's inconceivable not to use RealTemp so like a good video card user it's inconceivable not to use RivaTuner.


----------



## Clement (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike89 said:


> I'd like to see an option to display in Fahrenheit.



EDIT: Found the option in the file: RealTemp.ini. Thanks!

For some reason I like to read it in F, and talk in C. 

I suppose that's what I get for being American, lol.

Congratulations and THANK YOU on your venture to provide a more accurate reading!


----------



## xaudiox (Feb 14, 2010)

*GPU temp*

There is a really cool feature of realtemp that does not work for me.
The GPU temp is always 0c , it is because my Asus EN8800gt uses a different method for the temps.
RivaTuner also displays 0c untill i found this plugin.. "G92 Temperature Monitor Plugin for RivaTuner"
Here : hxxp://levicki.net/downloads/

My question is could you use the info in the RT plugin into Realtemp ?
As it would be fantastic for me to have 1 small (portable) app for CPU + GPU temps.


Regards, xaudiox.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 14, 2010)

Does this not work with AMD processors?
or just my Mobile Turion X2


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2010)

RealTemp 3.56
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

xaudiox: There was an Nvidia driver bug a while ago that might be causing the problem with RealTemp not showing your GPU temperature.

You need to go into the registry and delete a couple of Nvidia entries.  It's explained in this post:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=7994&mpage=1#100948

Test that out and see if it cures your problem.  What driver version are you using?

El_Mayo: RealTemp only supports Intel Core CPUs.


----------



## xaudiox (Feb 15, 2010)

The driver is 196.21 but its not the issue,
Basically, certain batches of Asus, gainward and palit 8800GT's dont have the off die sensing chip that reports temps, and the on die sensor is disabled i think.
Up untill now only Everest, Rivatuner (with g92 plugin) and an asus monitoring utillity will read the temps.
Everest had a small update to read the temps about a year or so ago (it was listed in the changelog)
Just thought maybe you could use the RivaTuner plugin to work with RealTemp.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2010)

I might be able to figure something out using the G92 Rivatuner plugin but trying to develop something when I don't have an 8800GT card to test on is usually a pain.  If I have the time to someday look into this then I'll send you a PM and let you know but my time for these one off projects is limited at the moment.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 15, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> El_Mayo: RealTemp only supports Intel Core CPUs.



Then i object!
is it something to do with the programming? why can't you support AMD?!


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't support AMD because I haven't had access to any AMD hardware for the last few years.  These little projects are way too time consuming with little to no reward.  

With RealTemp I've made about enough to cover the cost of the temperature gun I originally bought and that's it.  All the other hardware I bought was out of my own pocket and the thousands of hours I put into project RealTemp has cost me money but hasn't made me any.

The only thing left in my pockets is lint so I have to walk away from the freeware community.  I love free software too but the local grocery store doesn't agree with that principle.  When I get to the check out line they make me pay with real money, something RealTemp doesn't provide me with. 

The programmer of RivaTuner learned the same thing and has also moved on to projects that pay like his work for MSI writing Afterburner.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 15, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> I can't support AMD because I haven't had access to any AMD hardware for the last few years.  These little projects are way too time consuming with little to no reward.
> 
> With RealTemp I've made about enough to cover the cost of the temperature gun I originally bought and that's it.  All the other hardware I bought was out of my own pocket and the thousands of hours I put into project RealTemp has cost me money but hasn't made me any.
> 
> ...



Fair enough man, fair enough!
try selling the code to Realtemp or something :]
unless you already made it open source


----------



## xaudiox (Feb 16, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> I might be able to figure something out using the G92 Rivatuner plugin but trying to develop something when I don't have an 8800GT card to test on is usually a pain.  If I have the time to someday look into this then I'll send you a PM and let you know but my time for these one off projects is limited at the moment.



Thats great, I opened the plugin with wordpad and there is a detailed description about what it does.
Dont know much about this stuff but it seems like it would be quite easy to do for someone like yourself. (probably a few lines of code and its done)
I'll be happy to do some testing for you when you get the time to play with it.

Regards, xaudiox.


----------



## Dandel (Feb 19, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> If you are a user of RealTemp, there is a Donation button built into the About... window.  If more users would have clicked on that and sent a dollar or two during the last year that would have been plenty to keep these projects going but now it's too late.
> 
> I've decided to keep RealTemp freeware without adding any adware, Google tool bars or other junk to it but that decision means that further development has come to an end.  I might add ATI graphic card temperature monitoring to RealTemp but other than that minor project, that's about it.



I'm sure you would of seen more donations if AMD users could see how/where to donate for improving Realtemp. However, as it stands now, RealTemp closes out before the amd users can even get to an about dialog.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

I was told to post here if i had a error with realtemp and for some reason it WILL NOT work for a Pentium D 830. it says CPU not supported when you start it up. the GREAT TPU member cold storm thought i should bring it up.  thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2010)

The Pentium D is based on the Pentium 4 which don't have core temperature sensors so there are no core sensors for RealTemp to read.

You can try using Speed Fan or maybe Everest to read the CPU sensor that these older processors have.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

OK cool thanks


----------



## jdsilver86 (Mar 7, 2010)

An option to "Start with Windows".  
Dropping it in the Startup menu in Windows 7 doesn't work for me.  

I love this program and recommend it to everyone, btw.  And I love the C1E toggle on 3.40, unclewebb, that's very useful.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 7, 2010)

For Windows 7, the best way to add a program to your start up sequence is by using the Task Scheduler.  I wrote a little tutorial here over at XtremeSystems.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3970161&postcount=3657

This method also works correctly for users that have UAC enabled.

The latest beta is a good upgrade from version 3.40:

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

It's almost ready to become the next official version.

For ATI owners you can try adding *GPU=2* to the RealTemp.ini file.


----------



## jdsilver86 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, that works.  And I'm using the latest beta now.


----------



## King Icewind (Apr 12, 2010)

jdsilver86 said:


> An option to "Start with Windows".
> Dropping it in the Startup menu in Windows 7 doesn't work for me.
> 
> I love this program and recommend it to everyone, btw.  And I love the C1E toggle on 3.40, unclewebb, that's very useful.





unclewebb said:


> For Windows 7, the best way to add a program to your start up sequence is by using the Task Scheduler.  I wrote a little tutorial here over at XtremeSystems.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3970161&postcount=3657
> 
> ...



That is not the best thing you can do to have it start on Windows 7.

All you need to do is click on Start > Go to All Programs > Scroll down to the Start Up Folder > Right click on the Start Up Folder and click Explore > Create a shortcut of the Real Temp .exe and put that shortcut in the Start Up Folder. I have mine setup up like this, very easy. 

You can do that for any other program too. Why you would want to create a scheduled task is behind me, and is probably a slow down.

Also, added support for ATI's recent cards (58xx's) at least. All of them in general would be nice.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2010)

Your method is very easy and works great as long as you're not using UAC.  I wouldn't touch UAC with a 10 foot pole but some users like it so the Task Scheduler method is for them.

ATI support is based on the ATI driver and having Catalyst installed.  Do you have a recent ATI card that is not supported?  RealTemp works fine on my Sapphire 5770.  Did you try downloading the latest beta version?

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip

Add *GPU=2* to the RealTemp.ini file and it just might work.

The magic button should return and it should look something like this:
It also worked in CrossFire last time I checked.


----------



## fiznool (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi unclewebb,

Just want to say thanks ever so much for such a top notch program. It certainly blows CoreTemp, Speedfan etc. out of the water 

I'm using RealTemp successfully for an embedded Atom-based device which is running Windows Embedded 2009. Its intended for use on the system to run in the background and monitor the CPU Temp to ensure things don't get too toasty...

The two features I'm very interested in are the alert and logging mechanisms. My embedded system has multiple disk partitions - I'd ideally like to run RealTemp from the C:\ drive, but log to the E:\ drive (the C:\ drive is completely write protected and so the log won't be persisted if the embedded device reboots).

I wonder if there is any way for you to add a feature which allows you to specify (perhaps in the .ini file) where the log is written to on the device?

e.g. logFileLocation=E:\logs\

Another nice-to-have feature would be the ability to 'roll' the log file when it gets too large, i.e. limit the file size to (say) 50MB and once it gets to this limit, either start a new log file or purge the oldest entries in the file. I suppose this is harder than the other feature though!

Thanks again for all your hard work! 


EDIT:

Never mind, I figured it out by accident. For anybody else who is looking for this feature, simply start the RealTemp program from the directory where you want the log file to reside.

So, say you have RealTemp at C:\RealTemp\RealTemp.exe, and you want to log to E:\Logs, simply browse to E:\Logs on the command line, and type C:\RealTemp\RealTemp.exe.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for getting that figured out.  I didn't know that was possible.

I'm limited in time at the moment but I'll keep your "purge the log file" idea in mind.


----------



## darkjester (Jul 25, 2010)

*Some kind of API please?*

I am designing a plugin driven sidebar application (somebody else is coding it, I'm just the designer) and I'd love to get the data from RealTemp into a plugin on the sidebar. Is there any chance of some kind of API or messaging system? I'm sure this would come in handy for people wanting to code Windows Vista and 7 desktop widgets too.


----------



## orev (Aug 22, 2010)

With systems having so many cores, a nice feature would be an option to show only the hottest CPU temp.  With 4 cores, that's a lot of icons to be showing and the systray gets cluttered.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 23, 2010)

You could try using ThrottleStop.  It lets you display a single system tray icon for the CPU and one for the GPU.  I'll look into adding this feature to RealTemp someday too.  Intel's next generation of CPUs (Sandy Bridge) is adding a single core temperature sensor.  I think at the moment they plan to keep the 4 individual core sensors but maybe someday they will eliminate the individual sensors and just go back to using a single sensor.  These CPUs are getting so tiny that individual sensors are not needed as much anymore.  If you only want to display one core then you can also select core 0.  It tends to be the most accurate.  It's impossible for one core to get significantly hotter than the core beside it.  As one core heats up, it heats up the core beside it.  Most of the differences in core temperature are either short lived or are just a sign of temperature sensors that are not that accurate.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 15, 2010)

Feature Request: Windows 7 Sidebar Gadget that reads temps from realtemp


----------



## burebista (Sep 15, 2010)

You can use this until someone will do a gadget for RealTemp.


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 9, 2010)

*v3.60 Bug?*

In v3.60 there is no GPU temp showing. Where the reading should be it shows "106A5".
In settings, the GPU Temp checkbox isn't highlighted and is unclickable.
Am I doing something wrong or should I just stick with v3.59.5?
Also, clock speed is about 100MHz off.
Thanks for this great program!


----------



## HXL492 (Oct 9, 2010)

hey el mayo, if you want to see temps for your amd then get core temp


----------



## burebista (Oct 9, 2010)

You can't click on those boxes?


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Uh, yes.  I just plain didn't notice it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 9, 2010)

kzinti1 said:


> Also, clock speed is about 100MHz off.



I see you got one problem solved now how about this problem?  Can you post a screen shot of this?

Here's some background info on what the problem might be.

 RealTemp General Discussion


----------



## kzinti1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks. Spot on! I had C1E enabled for some reason. Must have missed it when I switched to BIOS v1002 for this ASUS P6X58D-Premium. I also found that I didn't switch back to AHCI so I'd best be more careful next BIOS update. It's too easy for me to get a little sloppy since BIOS updates are so seldom made. I need to completely go through every single step of a new BIOS and concentrate on the OC last! Just as I would a new mobo. Which I'll be doing very soon, I hope. I have a new RE3 that I bought in March. I've been slowly accumulating the best parts for it since I bought it. The last few parts arrived Friday.
Thanks again for the help and reminding me to be a lot more careful. 
Cheers!


----------



## Bob_760 (Nov 8, 2010)

ultramaximum said:


> Hello
> New suggestion:
> - HDDs temperature
> 
> Thanks for your work!


Seconded!

Feature Request:
RealTemp would be complete for me if it could read HDD temp.
I'd really appreciate the display the hottest core feature. (6 cores, have mercy )

Issues: Using RealTempGT My 5970 is identified correctly and shows the correct temp but if I mouseover the task bar icon it says Nvidia GPU. ATi is checked in the settings. Using Realtemp (regular) mouseover simply says GPU Temp.

Also it says "crossfire support" does this mean I should be able to read more than one GPU temp? If so I cant . I have 2 5970s and would be more than happy to provide any help I can.

Story:
I love realtemp and even more now that it has built in GPU monitoring. I was devistated by the loss of my beloved MotherboardMonitor (MBM) and ATITool when I upgraded beyond their limits. I tried CoreTemp and RealTemp when I first built my i7 rig but went with CoreTemp at first simply due to it's ability to show the hottest core (I have a 980x six cores + gpu temp is alot of taskbar real estate). Then I realized RealTemp could read GPU temp so I switched back. I just display Core 1 as it's usually the hottest. Regardless RealTemp is my favorite temp monitoring software!

Request if not too difficult:
Lastly I have a server running an NCCH-DL motherboard. For a long time there was absolutely no way to use software to monitor it. Finally the latest bios and speedfan get along well enough to display NOTHING but CPU temps. It works ok but I'd much rather use realtemp. The Irwindale processors I'm running support "Thermal Monitor 2" As I'm sure you know RealTemp won't run on this older hardware. Would getting data from them be radically different than how you read the data from newer CPUs? I have no idea how software like this works.

Thanks!
-Kurt


----------



## burebista (Nov 8, 2010)

RealTemp is somehow in second plan for development. Kevin's new baby is ThrottleStop.
And TBH I forget about RealTemp because I'm absolutely in love with ThrottleStop.
Kevin understands me. I hope.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 8, 2010)

RealTemp 3.60.1
http://www.mediafire.com/?zb0qtg831o04d88

RealTemp GT originally only supported Nvidia GPUs so when I released the update, I forgot to correct that minor bug.  
The above version won't call your ATi GPU an Nvidia anymore. 

When sitting at the desktop, the ATi driver by default shuts down unused GPUs to save power.  When this happens, RealTemp does not wake your unused GPUs up to read their temperature because I didn't want to interfere with their power saving ability.

When you are 3D gaming with CrossFire enabled and using all your GPUs, RealTemp should be reading temperature data from both of your cards.  During a game, ALT+TAB out to the desktop and click on the RealTemp GPU button on the main screen and open up the ATi Info window.  In that screen when you click on the GPU 1 button at the bottom, does it cycle through all of your GPUs?

I had a pair of 5770 cards in when I was testing this out and in theory the method I'm using should work with your hardware but without a pair of 5970 cards to test on, all I can do is hope it works.

It's been a while but I think the way it was designed is that after a second GPU was used, its temperature data would remain available for viewing in the RealTemp ATi window.  No new data would be gathered after you went back to the desktop and the GPU went back to sleep but the old data should be available.  I think it took about 30 seconds for the GPU to go back to sleep after switching to 2D mode.  If you are able to access the data from the other GPUs and suddenly it stops collecting new data, that's what is going on.

Give this a try and let me know what you find out.  There used to be a registry hack to keep both or all of your GPUs active when sitting at the desktop in 2D mode but all that does is create heat, noise and waste energy.

With 6 cores, reporting the highest CPU temp in the system tray is a good idea.  I'll put that on the things to do list.  I probably won't be adding hard drive temperature monitoring anytime soon.


----------



## Bob_760 (Nov 9, 2010)

Aha! So _that's_ what that GPU1 button does!!!  For some reason I only tried to click on it using my C2D system which only has one GPU... It did nothing, and I shrugged it off. It does indeed work perfectly and displays all four high/low readings and, after running something 3d, actively reads all four until the 3 go back to sleep (lazy GPUs...). So everything works exactly as you described.

RealTemp 3.60.1, as adversed, now says "GPU Temp".  

If you implement a highest temperature shown feature you may consider doing the same for any active GPU temps as well. It's not as big of an issue since if you're gaming you can't see it anyway. It would be cool to be able to glance down there if you alt+tab or are just exiting a game to see how everybody is doing though.

Thank you for your time!
-Kurt


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know that this feature works as intended.  Without access to hardware to develop on, sometimes I have to wing it a little.

On the main window of RealTemp, the GPU button should be reporting the highest GPU temperature.  It compares all active GPUs and reports the highest.  After doing some gaming, cycle through GPU1, GPU2, GPU3, GPU4 and the main button should show the highest.  The hottest GPU shows up in the system tray as well.  Now I just have to start reporting the highest CPU core temperature in the system tray and maybe everyone will be happy.  At least for a day or two.


----------



## Bob_760 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll check that out, I wasn't sure because I just looked at it real quick before I replied.

Edit: Sure enough, GPU3 got hotter than GPU1 and it showed up on the button and in the tray and now as they cool down it's showing GPU2 as it's the highest. Nicely done.


----------



## Triscopic (Nov 15, 2010)

Apologies if I've missed something but I've searched google and on the forum - does RealTemp publish data to shared memory or use any other method of making it's readings available? I was really hoping to find out if it did and what structure it used but I've not managed it.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 16, 2010)

RealTemp doesn't send any of its data to shared memory.

Check out Core Temp.  It has the feature you are looking for and it is clearly documented.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/developers.html


----------



## 4natic (Nov 29, 2010)

*bug?*

I was playing with my cpu and found an interesting bug. I have an MSI P55-GD55 mobo. It has Direct OC base CLOCK buttons, so i can instantly increase or decrease my base clock frequency without rebooting. CPU-Z immidiately shows any changes, realtemp don't.

10 min later i noticed, that RealTemp changed base clock and multiplier data (may be Turbo boost increased multiplied and realtemp renew it's data)

is it bug? or it is designed to be so?

http://i12.fastpic.ru/big/2010/1129/92/cc35d9b8fbc0b564e367f6da684e3592.png


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2010)

It's by design but it usually doesn't take 10 minutes for RealTemp to get a BCLK change figured out.  After using SetFSB on my QX9650, it takes about 3 or 4 seconds to update the BCLK.  If I had access to more new hardware I could probably make this better but I don't have any Core i stuff to test on. 

Constantly calculating the BCLK wastes a lot of CPU cycles so that's the reason why I'm sure there is some hardware where RealTemp is sluggish to respond to a BCLK change.  Usually when a CPU is loaded, RealTemp changes pretty quickly.  

Here's an example of the cost of accurate MHz.






While CPU-Z is consuming 118 million CPU cycles, RealTemp is only consuming 1.9 million with both programs minimized. 

RealTemp's main purpose is temperature monitoring and to be a very light weight app that can sit in your system tray without putting any load on your CPU.  I admit, I sacrificed some instantaneous accuracy for users that like to adjust BCLK on the fly.  

Can you try to do some more testing with a load like Prime95 running?  Is it really taking 10 minutes to adjust?  That seems like a long time.

The multiplier data, when lightly loaded, is not always going to be the same as what CPU-Z is showing.  Is the problem the multiplier or the BCLK that is taking so long to update?


----------



## 4natic (Nov 29, 2010)

So... I have windows_7, i5-750@133x20 default speed. My mobo sets multiplier to 21 always (bios feature)

CPU-Z started. BCLK set default. 133x9. energy savings enabled.

Let's go! 7-zip benchmark started, it's 133x21 now.
7-Zip stopped, BCLK increased to 140. Realtemp randomly refreshes it data (it takes 1-5 seconds)
Realtemp restarted. every time I start it initial speed is 133 and it changes to real speed in 1-20 seconds.

reboooot...

energy savings disabled, EIST, C1 and so on... now we have 133x20 all time.

CPU-Z started, Realtemp started, CPU load 1-2%. Realtemp has no reaction on BCLK changes (140 set). 7-Zip benchmark started. ~3 minutes later Realtemp updated CPU speed. Realtemp restarted, now it takes ~30 seconds to update. ~2 minutes later Realtemp shows 133, ~1 minute later it's 140 again ))

so it changes randomly without any reason. may be cause 7-Zip randomly loads CPU 50%-100%? but energy savings are disabled at bios and core speed is aproximatelly stable (+/- 0.1 Mhz)

it became 133 again while i was downloading Prime95. it is still 133 after 5 minutes of Prime95 (7-Zip was better XD)


----------



## burebista (Nov 30, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> After using SetFSB on my QX9650, it takes about 3 or 4 seconds to update the BCLK.


I can confirm that.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 30, 2010)

The problem you are having is likely related to a Windows 7 bug in the high performance timer when changing the BCLK.  

I wrote a program called WinTimerTester a while ago to help detect this problem.  There are two different timers within Windows.  The high performance timer that is usually extremely accurate, can become completely inaccurate when you adjust the BCLK within Windows.  On some motherboards there is a HPET (High Precision Event Timer) bios option that you can have a look for.  

Can you try running WinTimerTester for a minute at your default BCLK, stop it and save a screen shot of it.  If you hold down the ALT key while pushing the Print Screen button on your keyboard it will take a snap shot of just the high lighted program that you can paste into any Paint program and save.

After that test, increase your BCLK while in Windows and then run the same WinTimerTest again for about a minute and send me a screen shot of that.

WinTiimerTester
http://www.mediafire.com/?io91a22pa6z8ntv

There's obviously room for improvement in the RealTemp MHz algorithm when the BCLK changes while in Windows.  Without hardware to test on, I'm not sure if I'll be able to make any progress on this but if you're willing to help then I'm willing to try a few things.  I might have to come up with an option that will make RealTemp burn some more CPU cycles but it should be more accurate for users that frequently change the BCLK.


----------



## stasio (Dec 2, 2010)

3.62 not ready (uploaded) yet?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 2, 2010)

Not quite yet.  I was waiting for some more feedback from 4natic.  I'd like to try and get his RealTemp MHz reporting correctly if possible when he is adjusting the BCLK.  Without having access to some hardware that I can recreate this problem on, I'll need 4natic or another user to help me with some testing.


----------



## 4natic (Dec 2, 2010)

-empty-


----------



## 4natic (Dec 2, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> Not quite yet.  I was waiting for some more feedback from 4natic.  I'd like to try and get his RealTemp MHz reporting correctly if possible when he is adjusting the BCLK.  Without having access to some hardware that I can recreate this problem on, I'll need 4natic or another user to help me with some testing.





 - default


 - OC

this time Realtemp was quite fast )) 1 second delay vs CPU-Z

ps. i wish i could hang my PC out of my window... it's freaking cold today )))


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Support for AMD


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks 4natic for posting that info.  At least now it is easy to see that Windows 7 is the true source of this RealTemp bug.  The Windows QueryPerformanceCounter function that RealTemp uses is designed to provide extremely accurate time measurement.  To accurately measure time on a PC, you need this to be based on an accurate timer that increments at a fixed rate.  

The problem in your computer is that W7 is basing this on the TSC (Time Stamp Counter) which is the MHz your CPU is running at.  This value is usually very consistent but as soon as you use software and change the BCLK, this highly accurate timer becomes completely inaccurate.

On my desktop computer and many other computers, W7 basis the QueryPerformanceCounter function on a fixed counter that is not tied to the CPU speed so QPC will provide accurate time measurement even when overclocking.  This counter is fixed at 14.31818 MHz whether I'm overclocking or not.  On your computer, QPC is wrong as soon as you start overclocking.  One of the early beta versions of W7 had this bug on my computer but it was fixed in the final release.

This is a bigger problem than most people realize.  There is a lot of software that is depending on QPC to provide accurate timing data when it is not.  This can produce inaccurate results in a lot of benchmarking software when overclocking.  I'm pretty sure that Fraps does not correct for this bug so its FPS data is not accurate when overclocking.  Games that are trying to calculate FPS using this QPC function can also get screwed up.

RealTemp tries to correct for this bug but as you found, there are times when it is a little sluggish in updating itself and locking on to the new MHz after a BCLK change.   

The two timers in WinTimerTester should be running at the exact same rate.  When they are not, that shows that W7 is basing QPC on a timer that does not increment at a fixed rate.

This issue has been around for a long time.  Windows XP used to have an option you could add to your BOOT.ini file called /USEPMTIMER to force Windows to base QPC on a fixed timer but as far as I know, there is no option like this for Windows Vista or Windows 7.  There should be.  Maybe in one of their service packs Microsoft will get this fixed up.  Here's some background info about this issue in XP.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/perfguru...or-the-usepmtimer-switch-in-the-boot-ini.aspx

140.66 / 133.67 = 1.0523

Your BCLK has increased by that amount so WinTimerTester shows that the QPC timer now has an error of approximately the same amount.

Did you find any HPT Timer setting in your bios?

I'll try making a minor adjustment to RealTemp in the near future to see if I can reduce the sluggishness of how it detects BCLK adjustments and then I'll send something your way you can test to see if it helps any.  I have a lot better understanding of this issue compared to when I first wrote the RealTemp MHz code so hopefully I can make an improvement without screwing anything up.

burebista: Do you remember the name of that benchmark program you found that clearly had this timing bug when overclocking?

Derek12: Unfortunately I don't have any AMD hardware or the time to support AMD.  I think Core Temp fully supports AMD.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 2, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> Derek12: Unfortunately I don't have any AMD hardware or the time to support AMD. I think Core Temp fully supports AMD.



Many thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 2, 2010)

If you are curious and want to see what timer Windows is using on your computer you can run this program.

QPF
http://www.mediafire.com/?eeweto4zmyb51yz






A Core i5-750 has a default multiplier of 20 and a default BCLK of 133.333 so when you boot up at this speed the above testing program might show 2666.666 MHz.  That confirms that Windows is basing the QueryPerformanceFrequency funtion off of the time stamp counter (TSC) when it should be basing it off a fixed speed counter like my computer does so time measurement isn't affected when overclocking the bus speed or BCLK.


----------



## 4natic (Dec 2, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> A Core i5-750 has a default multiplier of 20 and a default BCLK of 133.333 so when you boot up at this speed the above testing program might show 2666.666 MHz.  That confirms that Windows is basing the QueryPerformanceFrequency funtion off of the time stamp counter (TSC) when it should be basing it off a fixed speed counter like my computer does so time measurement isn't affected when overclocking the bus speed or BCLK.



it' like that ))

HPET Enabled, default speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HPET Disabled , 150 BCLK @ BIOS


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 2, 2010)

When overclocking, does the WinTimerTester program show both clocks running at the same speed when HPET is enabled or disabled or does it screw up no matter how this is set?

QueryPerformanceFrequency can show different values depending on whether you overclock in the bios or overclock when in Windows.  Overclocking in the bios should always be OK and not lead to any of these timing issues.


----------



## 4natic (Dec 2, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> When overclocking, does the WinTimerTester program show both clocks running at the same speed when HPET is enabled or disabled or does it screw up no matter how this is set?
> 
> QueryPerformanceFrequency can show different values depending on whether you overclock in the bios or overclock when in Windows.  Overclocking in the bios should always be OK and not lead to any of these timing issues.



all this time starting from my first post in this thread HPET was enabled, so it is has no effect.

when I change BCLK in the BIOS QueryPerformanceFrequency change it's values, when i over/downclock in windows it don't. For example, i downclocked from 150 to 133, so i have:


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your testing.  It makes it a lot easier for me to understand what's going on when people take the time to show me some numbers.  I'll see if there is anything I can do to improve how RealTemp handles this Windows bug.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 3, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> Good idea.  The Vista Widget is somewhere on the things to do list.  The latest beta has a feature where you can double left click on the GUI and shrink it down so it shows only the important information.  It takes up less screen real estate but is easy to read unlike some of the widgets I've seen.
> 
> http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/162/xpwidgetbg6.png
> 
> You can also drag it anywhere you want on the screen.  Not as sexy as a widget but more practical and it keeps the XP guys happy.



Just want to say,without a smallest presence of buttkissing  that Real Temp is one of the greatest little programs I ever used,hands down..keep it nice and simple

EDIT: Oh,by the way,when I click on show hidden icons on taskabar,Real Temp doesnt have any icon,instead there is just blank white space,just doesnt look very nice.Is that normal?..I know you can click customize hidden icons and select show Icon and notifications for Real Temp,but then it will show the icon all the time on the taskbar,right next to network connection status..but not everybody may want to have it that way.


----------



## burebista (Dec 3, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> burebista: Do you remember the name of that benchmark program you found that clearly had this timing bug when overclocking?


Sure Kevin. I'll never forget this thread over HWC where you nailed down the problem.


----------



## mdmower (Dec 12, 2010)

*Disable specific CPU states*

Request: Ability to disable specific C states for Intel processors in notebooks.

I know this is a bit outside the scope of this utility, but it does fall hand-in-hand with the need to monitor temperatures after such a change is made.  Also, incorporating this feature into Real Temp could potentially bring hundreds (or possibly even thousands) of users to your tool.

There is an issue which has plagued many Intel based notebook computers since the introduction of the Core2Duo, and which continues today in Core iX based notebooks: a high pitch whine which seems to come from the motherboard when the CPU changes into low power states.  This is not manufacturer dependent, as threads exist in support forums for Dell, Asus, Lenovo, Toshiba, etc.  Dell is the only one that I know of who has admitted this to be a real problem.

Many users (including myself) previously used RMClock to disable the C4 state, but the application when out of development nearly 3 years ago.  It causes freezing in Windows 7 based computers and doesn't support the Core iX series.

For more information on the issue, google "CPU whine", or "(manufacturer) CPU whine", or "disable c4 cpu".  Each will pull up hundreds and hundreds of posts by users desperately seeking a solution which MIGHT be remedied by a tool which safely disables only certain C states.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you have this CPU whine problem and what CPU do you have in your laptop?  I know about this problem and how disabling some of the C States can help out.

I'd like to add that feature but Intel does not publicly document what register in the CPU controls individual C States in the Core i CPUs and I don't have any hardware like this to test on.  If you can find any documentation about this, send it my way and I'll be happy to implement it.  

Can you try using my other tool ThrottleStop?  I think it disables more C States than RealTemp does but without proper documentation it is mostly a guessing game.

*ThrottleStop 2.90 beta 6*
http://www.mediafire.com/?jdal8a26utytlum


----------



## mdmower (Dec 12, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> Do you have this CPU whine problem and what CPU do you have in your laptop?  I know about this problem and how disabling some of the C States can help out.
> 
> I'd like to add that feature but Intel does not publicly document what register in the CPU controls individual C States in the Core i CPUs and I don't have any hardware like this to test on.  If you can find any documentation about this, send it my way and I'll be happy to implement it.
> 
> ...



I do have this problem on my Dell Inspiron 1520 (Core 2 Duo T7500).  Monday, I will experiment with ThrottleStop.  As for documentation, I don't know exactly what to look for, but will mere datasheets suffice, like for the Core i3?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that ThrottleStop will enable or disable the necessary C States and help you out with the CPU whine problem.  Other users have had success.  I thought you might have a Core i CPU which I don't have any C State documentation for.  The Intel public documentation does not fully explain how to enable and disable C States.  You need to be someone important and willing to sacrifice your first born to get the good documentation from Intel.

If you don't like ThrottleStop, I have another program I wrote somewhere that lets you toggle the C States individually on the Core 2 CPUs.  Let me know if you are interested in that and I'll have a look for it tomorrow.

RM Clock seems to work OK on my laptop with a T8100 in Windows 7 x64.  It doesn't correctly support the 0.5 multipliers but that's not an issue with your T7500 and with a RMC registry hack, that issue can be worked around.  I'm a little biased so I prefer ThrottleStop but I think RMC should still be usable.

On the T7500 in your Dell, ThrottleStop lets you do fun stuff like this to gain a little extra performance.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/win...c-acceleration-ida-both-cores-core-2-duo.html

Edit: Here's my old C States program.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/CStates.zip

As mentioned, I don't have any Intel documentation so I was kind of winging it.  If it works, let me know.


----------



## mdmower (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you, I will try you C states program monday.

Actually, the reason I am re-investigating this issue is because I want to purchase an Asus U35JC-XA1, which has a Core i3.  Owners have been complaining about CPU whine with it though, which is the ONLY reason I haven't purchased it yet.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 12, 2010)

The C States program is only for the Core 2 CPUs.  I'm not sure what it will do on a Core i CPU.


----------



## mdmower (Dec 12, 2010)

unclewebb said:


> The C States program is only for the Core 2 CPUs.  I'm not sure what it will do on a Core i CPU.



Right, I understand. I mean that I will try the program on my Dell.  I'm still holding out on the Asus purchase until I'm sure I can squelch the CPU whine.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 12, 2010)

I just wanted to warn other users.  I know somebody, somewhere will download that and then complain that it just screwed up their Core i.   

I think I wrote that before Core i existed.  I tried to make it so it changes the same register that RM Clock does so if RMC works then the C States program might work too and it is Windows 7 x64 compatible.


----------



## peterwise (Mar 1, 2011)

*Real Temp Ingame?*

I am new to this forum, so I hope you have not discussed this before ). I did have a quick search to see).

Is there any chance of getting a version of Real Temp that displays temperatures INGAME (or in any application, of course)? As you know games, sims etc. tend to need to hog the whole screen and stay on top (even of the taskbar), so that the only way of seeing whether your CPU/GPU is overheating is by leaving, checking and re-entering. Some sims tend to crash under these circumstances. Nvidia System Monitor should be a help (though its display ingame is poorly organised, far too big and can't be configured adequately). However, more importantly, sometimes it's there ingame and sometimes it isn't (with no apparent pattern - uninitialised variables, I suppose!). I know that Nvidia System Monitor isn't displaying real temperatures, but at least one gets used to the temperatures (that it displays) at which the game/system tends to fail. However, I would really like to fine-tune my temperature monitoring AND see them ingame.

Is there any chance of a new version having this feature or even of providing a paid version (at a small price that a poverty-stricken PhD student can afford)? I believe I noticed that a similar feature had been provided before and withdrawn and have some idea of why as I am now becoming painfully aware of the problems of applications that are on-top of dialog boxes and, presumably, messages of any sort.  (Also, any ideas on this one, people?*).

Peter.

(Another subject really):
* I believe I may have another reason why sims (that hog the screen on-top) fail. It may be that modal dialog boxes (that require an answer before allowing you to continue) may come up while the sim is on-top and so cannot of course be seen or answered. I have taken pains (now) to reduce any possible sources of these types of dialog boxes and it has had a beneficial effect, but they are ubiquitous these days and, if you have many programs installed, quite necessary. I used to avoid having application "starters" on the system tray, but now prefer this option because it makes it easier for their updaters to be disabled when I need to do so.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 1, 2011)

peter, your temps in game should only be an issue if you have an oc that is too extreme for your cooling. if your cpu is at stock, dont worry about the temps. and if your system is OC'ed, you should already know the max temps from stress testing.

what you can do it pay attention to the max recorded temps that realtemp provides. you can also set realtemp to sound an alarm when your cpu temps reach a certain level.
for example. i have realtemp set to sound an alarm when my cpu reaches 80c, but i know from stress testing my OC that my cpu never goes above 65c.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 1, 2011)

peter, I don't intend to add an in game feature at the present time.  

Nailezs advice is excellent.  It would also be a good idea to run a RealTemp log file if you suspect your CPU is getting too hot.

You might be interested in another program I wrote called ThrottleStop.  It takes the alarm idea one step further and allows you to create a second profile so if your CPU gets too hot, it will automatically slow down.  You get to decide what temperature is too hot, and how much you want your CPU to slow down.  When the core temperature is back under your limit, it will automatically switch back to full speed without needing any user intervention after you've got this set up.  Let me know if you are interested in this and need any help with it.  This is going to be a nice addition to the TechPowerUp stable if I ever get it finished.  

*ThrottleStop 2.99.6*
http://www.mediafire.com/?26tu6cjmgu8ze9a


----------



## jaicigy (Mar 3, 2011)

unclewebb said:


> *ThrottleStop 2.99.6*
> http://www.mediafire.com/?26tu6cjmgu8ze9a
> 
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/431/ts300.png



You offer link to download Throttlestop 2.99.6. but in the picture appears version 3.00, do you have that one as well?

Regards


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 3, 2011)

ThrottleStop 3.00 is still a work in progress.  It won't be significantly different from the version in the above link.  It takes a long time getting feedback on the new features that I'm always working on.  Check TechPowerUp once a month and sooner or later I'll get version 3.00 finalized.  I do good work but I'm too much of a perfectionist.


----------



## jaicigy (Mar 3, 2011)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop 3.00 is still a work in progress.  It won't be significantly different from the version in the above link.  It takes a long time getting feedback on the new features that I'm always working on.  Check TechPowerUp once a month and sooner or later I'll get version 3.00 finalized.  I do good work but I'm too much of a perfectionist.



I understand. Well, keep up the great work and do not let me distract you or seem impatient.

Regards


----------



## peterwise (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on keeping it cool!

I didn't attempt to download and install ThrottleStop 2.99.6, much as I was tempted because I felt it would not solve my problem and complicate matters (and matters are complicated enough already).

I set up some real-time performance monitoring (a la MS) and ran the sim that often but not always caused the shut-down. I confess it was the "not always" bit that got me and and I think I see what's happening now.

Two of my four CPUs (0 and 1) never change temperature under normal circumstances (not even when the sim crashes out). The other two CPUs (2 and 3) tend to be up at about 69 or 70degC when it crashes (but sometimes they sit up at 70degC for hours). I suppose you could say I am half way through the RealTemp calibration to assess the TJmax. However, the differences between the pairs made the whole process somewhat impossible.

I am now convinced that the sensors for GPU0/1 are "stuck at low temperatures" as I believe the RealTemp documentation put it. When I'm stress testing the temperature (even for 0 & 1 do rise) and (amazingly) the system continues to operate (maybe the prime numbers generated by 0 and 1 are all over the shop, though). So we know the processors sensors are producing (some sort of) data for each CPU

So, here's what I think is happening. 

The linearisation is not being performed on the raw data from within the processor (for 0 & 1). [Wouldn't that linearisation be done by a separate sensor (management) chip in the Intel® P43 + ICH10 Chipset? Couldn't I just replace that chip?]

Two things, at least, in my opinion, depend on good temperature data from the processor. One is that some part of the software must be making decisions on which processes to put onto which CPU (core) and, one imagines that a high temperature would be a reason for that software to choose another target. If the temperature appears lower then the CPU is targeted, so in our case, sometimes a hot CPU is loaded with more work (making it even hotter, of course). In fact, worse still, the hotter the other CPUs get the more the apparently cooler CPU will be loaded leading to a thermal shutdown. Another thing happened when I was reading up about this MS Performance Monitoring - I was reminded that in MS Task Manager, you can "set affinity" for processes to certain CPUs, so I set the affinity of the main process to the sim to use CPU2 & 3. The thing ran for hours and hours. However, to my total amazement, the temperature on the busy CPUs was *lower* than expected. What, when they're busier! Of course, the processor's fan takes an average of the four core temperatures and that average always looks coolish, so it doesn't run up to 100%. That's the second of the two things that, I'm suggesting, depend on good temperature data from the processor. The two together solve my quandary nicely.

So, do I have to keep tampering with each process to keep things going or in there some way I can just shut down two of my four CPUs, so they're not even considered? Does someone know the offending sensor management chip I could replace (from the chipset mentioned above)? 

Also, does anyone know where I can get a more user friendly way of displaying the real-time Performance Monitoring data (.blg files) graphically? (Doing it through IE, the MS way, is OK the first time, but you loose your settings for line colour and line type (and the choice is poor) and it would be nice to tick (or check) the ones you want to view in the current session, rather than having to "redo from start" each time.

Sorry this is such a long posting, but it's such a relief because I've been fighting this problem for a year now [with some things like fans, reapplication of thermal gel and a host of temperature measurement and fan control programs (together with their bugs and workarounds) helping, but nothing actually solving the problem].

Anyway, maybe my pain will benefit someone else.

All the best,

Peter.


----------



## rcwagner (Apr 24, 2011)

*support for 8 cores?*

I was wondering if you plan to add support for the 8 cores of the Core i7 860 CPU.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 24, 2011)

Intel says the Core i7-860 has 4 cores.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41316

It also has hyper threading which means each core can work on two tasks at the same time but it is only a 4 core processor.  RealTemp should be reporting these CPUs correctly.  Post a screen shot of RealTemp if it is not.


----------



## rcwagner (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, I just realized that.  I was getting confused by a desktop gadget that reports 8 cores but finally remembered this was only a 4 core machine.

Thanks for the quick reply!

Ron


----------



## Valli (Apr 27, 2011)

*AMD Turion?*

Sorry for bugging you with this simple question:

Is it possible to somehow monitor "AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-56" CPU with your awesome tool.

Help would be appreciated a lot! Thanks!

Valli


----------



## burebista (Apr 27, 2011)

Nope. Only Intel CPU's.


----------



## Valli (Apr 27, 2011)

oh, i see. Thanks!

Have to look for alternatives...! 

Best.


----------



## burebista (Apr 27, 2011)

CoreTemp is perfect fine for what you need.


----------



## Valli (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Sir!

ps. i think your Avatar is great.


----------



## burebista (Apr 28, 2011)

Valli said:


> ps. i think your Avatar is great.


Yeah, my motto is one of Murphy's law: _Smile . . . tomorrow will be worse._


----------



## Zal (May 29, 2011)

Msg removed, user error


----------



## ney2x (Jun 1, 2011)

Those of you who want gadget for RealTemp 

http://blog.orbmu2k.de/sidebar-gadgets/intel-core-series-sidebar-gadget

Just run RealTemp and install IntelCoreSeries gadget


----------



## CheeseyRider (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you add support for these please:

Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00Ghz
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

These machines give a 'The processor detected is not supported' message when I try to run program.

I am on version 370.

This is a Great program  I use it for temperature alarms to trigger a VBS script to message and email me the name of the machine thats overheating! 

Regards

Paul


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2012)

Unfortunately the Pentium 4 based CPUs do not have individual core temperature sensors so there are no sensors for RealTemp to read.  These CPUs only have a single temperature sensor and RealTemp can not read that sensor.  You will have to find another temperature monitoring program for the P4 CPUs.


----------



## CheeseyRider (Aug 17, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> Unfortunately the Pentium 4 based CPUs do not have individual core temperature sensors so there are no sensors for RealTemp to read.  These CPUs only have a single temperature sensor and RealTemp can not read that sensor.  You will have to find another temperature monitoring program for the P4 CPUs.



Thanks for the reply Unclewebb, at least I know why it wont work on them!.

To be honest, I wont be looking for another program, yours is more than good enough to do the job on our main servers, these two are older ones which I will just take a chance on 

Regards

Paul


----------



## Bob_760 (Aug 21, 2012)

Me again, I recently built a couple of new rigs and again have feature requests...


Support for Multi-CPU Systems (8/12 cores)
I have a dual quad xeon server, realtemp reads the first cpu and realtemp GT appears to read the first cpu and 2 of the 4 cores on the 2nd cpu.
If you do make a multi cpu version of realtemp an option to display the hottest core per cpu in the system tray would be ideal. Coretemp works and has a setting for that but still dosen't read gpu temps and I like my small group of go-to programs. I literally install realtemp on every computer I come across.​
Intel GPU monitoring
I'm running Intel's HD Graphics 4000 iGPU in an mITX gaming computer but I can't find a single program besides GPU-Z that'll even read the temperature off of it, much less display it in the system tray. Again I don't really know how hard this stuff is to implement but an option for Intel iGPU temps would be amazing. It'd also be useful for laptops.​
HDD SMART temperature monitoring

Still... ​

Thanks,
-Kurt

P.S. If there's anything I can do to help you with any of this let me know.


----------



## Bob_760 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I did some digging in the config files again and finally noticed a variable meant for skulltrail systems!

In the "Realtemp.ini" set Skull=1 for one copy of Realtemp and Skull=2 for another separate copy and both will run simultaneously and read the two CPUs. It's working perfectly for my Xeon W5590s and I finally have a video card temp. There doesn't appear to be a variable for RealTempGT however so nothing for dual hex core setups (not that I could test it anyway).


----------



## rcioc (Oct 21, 2012)

Unclewebb, thank you for this great software.

Will you make the log file location customisable?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 21, 2012)

rcioc said:


> Will you make the log file location customizable?



I thought it already was.  







Find an open space on RealTemp, click the right mouse button and a menu will pop up.  

Select "Set Log File Location" and you can choose where the RealTemp log file will be saved.  
I think you can use this feature to save the log file to a different computer on a network.


----------



## abdullahmk (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi everyone.

RealTemp is indispensable for me. But I have a little problem with Windows 8. On Windows 8, RealTemp does not execute while Windows starts and comes into desktop despite I paste a shortcut of RealTemp.exe or RealTempGT.exe to *C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup*.
How can I start the RealTemp when Windows starts?

Therefore, maybe developer add a feature to allow the RealTemp starts on Windows startup.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you try using the Task Scheduler method to start RealTemp with Windows.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...es/531329-throttlestop-guide.html#post6865107

I only played around with Windows 8 for less than a day before I lost interest.  Follow this method exactly and let me know if it works in Windows 8.


----------



## abdullahmk (Dec 23, 2012)

It worked perfect! But I switched "configure" selection in task scheduler configuration to Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2. When it is remained Windows 8, RealTemp does not start. Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 24, 2012)

I think it is a good thing that Windows 8 is more strict when it comes to start up programs.  The 101 places where programs can start up from in previous versions of Windows was a huge back door for virus and spyware writers.

Thanks for letting me know the trick to get RealTemp working in Windows 8.


----------



## El_Capitan (Feb 1, 2013)

*Real Temp bug on Windows 8 To Go*

So I also have a Real Temp bug on Windows 8 To Go. My overclock settings is at 4.9GHz, but if I start Real Temp, EIST is always checked. That means my overclock settings don't stick. If I uncheck it, my overclock settings just jump to my stock settings at 3.5GHz.

I've been using HWMonitor for now to circumvent that. Anyone else experience this issue on Windows 8 To Go?

If anyone wants more details of Windows 8 To Go, I'm updating my blog: http://computerhardwareupgrades.blogspot.com/2013/02/windows-8-to-go-windows-8-on-usb-flash.html

Never mind. Only happens when CPU C1E, C3 Report , and C6 Report isn't disabled.


----------



## Beryus (Feb 19, 2013)

*[Feature Request] Option: Enable logging on startup*

Hi,

would you add an option to enable logging on startup? CoreTemp already does it but creates one log file for each session. So you start logging (a log file gets created), shut down, boot up and another log file gets created. I need *just one log* file because i want to evaluate it and if multiple log files get created then it's annoying to evaluate them. Your program does just one log file but has no option to enable logging on startup. And your program can do much more (i.e. displayung GPU temperature), btw. So I vote for an option to enable logging on startup.

Beryus

EDIT: I just found out that if I start it manually short after boot then it logs but if I use task scheduler then it "forgets" to log. Strange...


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 19, 2013)

Beryus: Thanks for reporting this issue.  I will have a look at that problem this weekend to see if there is anything I can do.  When using the Task Scheduler, perhaps it doesn't have the necessary file permissions or something like that so logging doesn't get started.  I will see if I can find a work around of some sort.  Have you right mouse clicked on RealTemp and tried using the Set Log File Location menu option.  Maybe locating the log file somewhere else might keep Windows happy.


----------



## Beryus (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, I try to set another log file location but I don't know where a better location might be (any proposals?). But i will do some tests. 

Beryus


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2013)

Beryus: I think I found the problem.  By default, if you start RealTemp up by double clicking on it, it will save the log file in the current RealTemp directory.  When you start RealTemp up using the Task Scheduler, the default log file location ended up on my system in this directory:

C:\Windows\SysWOW64

To fix this, start up RealTemp, right mouse click on a blank spot on the RealTemp GUI and select the Set Log File Location menu option.






This will allow you to explicitly set the log file location.  You can have a look in the RealTemp.INI configuration file after you have done this to make sure this is correct.

You should see a line in the config file that looks something like this:


```
LogFileName=C:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\RealTemp\RealTempLog
```

As long as you have write access to the log file location that you selected, this should work OK.  

Thanks for pointing out this bug.  I will try to get that corrected in the next release.


----------



## Beryus (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for your hard work. Now your program totally fits my needs. CoreTemp has passed. 
Beryus


----------



## R1_ (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi! Thanks for your work. I have little request. Can you edit a behavior of ATI info window? Now it covers main real temp window. I think if video info window appears laterally form main windows it would look more aesthetically pleasing. What do you think?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 28, 2013)

That's a good idea R1_

Unfortunately I haven't had enough time to work on RealTemp lately.  I rarely see anyone using that feature in screen shots but I agree that it would look better if they were side by side.  I will put it on the things to do list.  I have mostly been busy overclocking my 3570K.  Debating whether to hit it with a big hammer to knock the lid off of it.  I probably shouldn't but I probably will anyhow.

Nice overclock.  My E8400 was a fun chip until I abused it too much running it without a heatsink in the name of science. I remember it saw over 4500 MHz for some suicide runs with enough voltage to light up any small town.  

It seemed to reach a point where it was no longer stable running 64 bit code.  Wonder why?


----------



## R1_ (Apr 28, 2013)

unclewebb said:


> I will put it on the things to do list


This is more than enough for me! Thank you! 


> I remember it saw over 4500 MHz for some suicide runs with enough voltage to light up any small town.


ha ha really fun 
Good luck! 
I will be waiting for new release!


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2013)

This may seam like a random request but is there any plans to release an Android app?  I love Real Temp an use it on my machine but when running things in full screen I would like to be able to monitor the temps on either a tablet or phone (Android being my preference).


----------



## Bruce Dawson (May 31, 2013)

*Rename Minimum/Maximum labels*

The Minimum and Maximum fields on the RealTemp main screen are initially confusing. I thought they were the maximum temperature allowed, not the maximum temperature seen. It would be useful to clarify that by renaming them to Minimum/Maximum Recorded Temperature

*ETW integration would be valuable*

I sometimes record ETW traces from customers who are playing Valve games and I sometimes see evidence of thermal throttling in these traces. However, proving that thermal throttling is the problem is quite painful. I recently resolved one of these cases by getting the customer to install RealTemp and pointing out that their CPU temperatures were hitting 105 degrees celsius.

It would be really handy if RealTemp would emit custom ETW events containing the temperature. I could then record those along with all the other data (CPU sampling, context switches, GPU load, etc.) and see how the maximum and current CPU temperatures correlate with performance.

Another alternative would be if RealTemp provided an API that I would query to get this information.

The log file is the obvious alternative, but that doesn't get the temperature data into the same timeline as the other data.

If you're interested in the ETW idea then I can supply sample code. I've blogged about the concepts a lot at:
http://randomascii.wordpress.com/


----------



## seagull1962 (Jun 6, 2013)

nevermind -- i can't code


----------



## argonaut (Jun 21, 2013)

*running a command EVERY time temp rises above a given level*

It would be good if a command could be set to run _every_ time the temperature passes a certain level, without having to manually reset.  (Maybe with a settable minimum interval that must have passed since the last alarm, to prevent too-frequent invocations).  Also, to run another command when, after overheating, the temperature drops below a given level.

Use case: when running Folding@Home, to pause the program whenever overheating happens, and restart it when the CPU has cooled down.


----------



## Ron (Jul 27, 2013)

*Feature Request: display Fan Speed*

I would like to be able to monitor fan speeds (system & CPU) in addition to CPU temperature.
Temperature is only half the equation when maintaining and monitoring healthy PC cooling.

If temps are going up, first thing I want to know is: what are my fans doing?
Do I need to replace a fan?

Seeing fan speed also helps you correlate fan activity with system noise levels.

Please make this option available.

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## zoom314 (Aug 8, 2013)

unclewebb said:


> That's a good idea R1_
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't had enough time to work on RealTemp lately.  I rarely see anyone using that feature in screen shots but I agree that it would look better if they were side by side.  I will put it on the things to do list.  I have mostly been busy overclocking my 3570K.  Debating whether to hit it with a big hammer to knock the lid off of it.  I probably shouldn't but I probably will anyhow.
> 
> ...



Unclewebb, I'm still using RealTemp 3.70, though I do have one minor problem with it, the button for taskbar keeps setting itself up to stay in the taskbar when I minimize the program back to the tray, I have to unclick taskbar in settings and then click on ok, apply may as well not be there, then I can minimize to the tray without 3.70 going to the taskbar, when I open 3.70 again I have to repeat this all over again. Hopefully you can get back to 3.70 one day.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 8, 2013)

zoom314: It's possible that your settings are not being saved when you push on OK.  The settings are supposed to get saved to the RealTemp.INI configuration file.  

*TaskBar=0*

You should see that line in the INI file if you don't want RealTemp to minimize to the Task Bar and if you want it to minimize to the Task Bar, that should show the number 1.

If the RealTemp.INI file is closed when you click on OK in the Settings window, you should be able to open this file immediately, without having to exit RealTemp and your new selection should have been saved.

A big problem is that the RealTemp folder gets dragged somewhere that a user does not have full write access so the INI file gets write access turned off.  I think this happens if you drag it directly to your C: drive.  Download it again and unzip it directly to your Desktop just to test this out.  Even simpler is you could go and right click on the RealTemp.INI file and make sure you have read and write access to that file.  Make sure RealTemp is not still in the .zip archive.  Some users run RealTemp from within a zip file and then none of the settings get saved.

I have done a lot of work to RealTemp over the last few months and I am almost ready to release another update at TechPowerUp.  If you want to do some beta testing, let me know.  I have a few days off from work coming up so I will have some more time then for project RealTemp.  The next version will look something like this with a few more features for the recent Ivy and Haswell CPUs.







If you are still having problems, let me know what CPU and OS you are using.


----------



## zoom314 (Aug 8, 2013)

unclewebb said:


> zoom314: It's possible that your settings are not being saved when you push on OK.  The settings are supposed to get saved to the RealTemp.INI configuration file.
> 
> *TaskBar=0*
> 
> ...


The problem doesn't always happen and I was able to right click on the ini file as if I wanted to edit the file, I found I could save info to it as the OS asked if I wanted to save the contents or not, since I had forgot to do a ctrl-f in notepad as I'd typed out 'task' altering the ini file mentioned. Still it's a good program and I use it all the time, thanks.
C:\Users\actual\Documents\RealTemp\RealTemp.exe
This is where I keep the files, if not ok I could reinstall elsewhere.
i5 750 cpu, Win7 Pro x64 sp1.


----------



## deniskaaaa (Sep 7, 2013)

*real temp*

Hello I am a Russian user. and I have a question about the real temp... as in the settings to disable C1E? well, so when you start windows always been off mode C1E. would disable in realtemp.ini, but there is no such.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try using ThrottleStop to enable or disable C1E.  RealTemp does not save the state of C1E and RealTemp does not restore the C1E state after you boot up.  Maybe some day I will add this feature to RealTemp.  What CPU model do you have?

ThrottleStop 5.00
http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/


----------



## deniskaaaa (Sep 8, 2013)

core i7 920 c0/c1


----------



## Freezer (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there an option to display temps for multiple GPU's?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Is there an option to display temps for multiple GPU's?



"Doh " Not in a Program that measures and Reports CPU Details
TRY GPUz
found here http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Freezer (Oct 13, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> "Doh " Not in a Program that measures and Reports CPU Details
> TRY GPUz
> found here http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/



I believe you're thinking of CPU-Z... this is real-temp which monitors Temperature readings of both CPU and GPU's, which outputs them into the notification bar for easy monitoring/reading.

If there is an option to display the temps of multiple GPU's then I'm obviously overlooking it. Then again there is only an option to disable GPU and ATI / Nvidia branded cards. I don't see anything else related to GPU options beyond that.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2015)

Freezer said:


> I believe you're thinking of CPU-Z... this is real-temp which monitors Temperature readings of both CPU and GPU's.



Im running Real TempGT 3.7 and there is NO OPTION TO MONITOR GPU TEMPS
only CPU
@Freezer  your the one confusing software you want Graphics temps   try GPUz  as linked above
@unclewebb *as Author Please confirm*


----------



## Freezer (Oct 13, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Im running Real TempGT 3.7 and there is NO OPTION TO MONITOR GPU TEMPS
> only CPU
> @Freezer  your the one confusing software you want Graphics temps   try GPUz  as linked above
> @unclewebb *as Author Please confirm*



Take a look again. It's also possible that you haven't setup the notification bar to display the GPU temp reading.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 14, 2015)

RealTemp GT has had the ability to monitor GPU temps for a long time as long as the driver you are using supports that feature.  If you are using SLI, it will sample both GPUs and report the highest GPU temperature on the main screen but if you click on the GPU button, it will let you view data for the GPUs individually.  GPU monitoring is optional.  You have to go into the Options / Settings window and turn this feature on.


----------



## Freezer (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm not using SLI but have dual GPU's. If it's not too much to ask I would like to see an option for multiple GPU temp read outs either within the notification bar and/or combined in the tool-tip.


----------



## TonyB (Nov 8, 2015)

does realtemp work on windows 10 pro thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 8, 2015)

I have been using RealTemp on Windows 10 Home without any issues.


----------



## popov895 (Jun 27, 2016)

RealTemp doesn't save Clock Modulation settings after suspend/resume.
P.S. RealTemp 3.70, Windows 7 SP1 x64.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2016)

@unclewebb will there be a new release anytime soon?
Realtemp 3.70 reads incorrect CPU speeds and possible incorrect loads on Skylake.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2016)

There will definitely be a new release but probably not anytime soon.  I would rather be outside than inside programming during the summer.

I bought a Core i3-6100 for testing purposes and found out that after 10 years, Intel decided to change how some of their internal timers work.  I have come up with a possible fix but I haven't added the new code to RealTemp yet.  I have added this new code to ThrottleStop 8.20 and the MHz and Load (C0%) are looking a lot better.  






1 out of 4 threads were active during this benchmark test so the total C0% is right where it should be.  
Send me a PM if you want to do some beta testing.


----------



## 123zorn (Feb 3, 2017)

I may have missed this somewhere in the feature request list, but support for more cores would be great.  I've got a fair number of machines that have 6+ cores and at least 1 that has multiple GPUs, so it would be super nice to support up to 10 cores if possible.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2017)

I still do not own or have access to any hardware that has 6 or more cores for development purposes so it is going to be a while before I can add support to RealTemp for these CPUs.  
Try Core Temp.  It has been updated recently.  

A 10+ core version of RealTemp would be so wide that it would fill up the majority of the screen.


----------



## AndyAJ (Feb 28, 2018)

Can you guys add in the ability to also execute a batch script when the temperature drops <= a certain value for both cpu/gpu?

So basically I want a program to only run within a certain temperature range. One script terminates the program when temperatures climb to high, and I'm looking to execute another to re-start the program when the temperature drops enough for it to cool down.

Thanks for this nice program!


----------



## Bevier (Apr 4, 2018)

I would like integration with IFTTT. This would allow notices to appear on your smartphone or allow climate control presets based on GPU temps.


----------



## Murdo (Jan 8, 2019)

Close to Systray would be nice.. I have CoreTemp for the CPU Temp, Ram usage, Clock Speed... it would be nice to add the GPU Temp down there too but not have the app running on the taskbar


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 8, 2019)

@Murdo - RealTemp already has these features.  In the Options or Settings window, just make sure that Task Bar is not checked and you can also enable GPU monitoring there too.  Send me a message if you want to try the latest beta.


----------



## newls196 (Dec 3, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> @Murdo - RealTemp already has these features.  In the Options or Settings window, just make sure that Task Bar is not checked and you can also enable GPU monitoring there too.  Send me a message if you want to try the latest beta.


can i get the beta please by chance? will it support my ryzen 9 3950x cpu and read "BOTH" CCD's like hwinfo64 does? Coretemp read incorrectly and miss this program very much.  havent been able to use it since ive owned my 5930k cpu back in 2014/5 since all this program could read was 6 cores


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2019)

newls196 said:


> can i get the beta please by chance? will it support my ryzen 9 3950x cpu and read "BOTH" CCD's like hwinfo64 does? Coretemp read incorrectly and miss this program very much.  havent been able to use it since ive owned my 5930k cpu back in 2014/5 since all this program could read was 6 cores


as we said in the other thread, realtemp doesnt support amd.


----------



## newls196 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------

